# Plo 5/10-11/2010



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

fished from the 10th until this morning,wind died down and the bite was dead before and after the wind.12 croakers caught out of about 15 people on the pier,The sand bars at the point have increased in size and i think stopped alot from turning the corner directly to hit the pier.you can see the sand bars now because the water doesnt even cover them.Terrible fishing but still had a nice time .For ounce there were a couple of guys from landover and they were very respectful which is rare at that park.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

hopefully Solomon's starts to pop off soon.. def a lil closer for me (not by much though)


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*they r there at solomons*

ther catching them there now thats what doesnt makes sence


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> For ounce there were a couple of guys from landover and they were very respectful which is rare at that park.


So, you're saying that everyone from Landover is disrespectful. Quite a generalized statement considering you don't know everyone in Landover. Clear and concise statements and get your facts correct, not to be DISRESPECTFUL!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*your pretty stupid or cant read well*

it says the people from landover were very respectful but the subject was for that park another words theres alot of disrespectful people at that park plo which evryone already knows that


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

not bashing either but if it was a reference to the park u could have left landover out of it...it would seem that it would be a negative statement but we wont take it like that and continue on with fishing. fish on


----------



## harm (Apr 20, 2009)

Huntsman said:


> So, you're saying that everyone from Landover is disrespectful. Quite a generalized statement considering you don't know everyone in Landover. Clear and concise statements and get your facts correct, not to be DISRESPECTFUL!


A little sensitive? The guy was saying he met some people at PLO that were respectful and happened to be from Landover.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> For ounce there were a couple of guys from landover and they were very respectful which is rare at that park.


This statement would imply that this would be the FIRST time he met people from landover that were respectful! Let's not play games we all can read between the lines. 

p.s. I didn't know people had their address printers on their shirts.. I need to get some B-MORE shirts printed up.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> it says the people from landover were very respectful but the subject was for that park another words theres alot of disrespectful people at that park plo which evryone already knows that





> Originally Posted by Bass_n_stuff
> *For once there were a couple of guys from landover and they were very respectful which is rare at that park.*


I guess you're the one who's pretty stupid and didn't read what you wrote. I quoted what you stated and it didn't imply any different then what I said, as you state the latter. 



kmw21230 said:


> This statement would imply that this would be the FIRST time he met people from landover that were respectful! Let's not play games we all can read between the lines.
> 
> p.s. I didn't know people had their address printers on their shirts.. I need to get some B-MORE shirts printed up.


Great follow up Kwas... but I guess I'm just STUPID! lol, I see this site hasn't changed much..


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*where do u people come from*

heres a prime example of the type of people that go to plo the guy cant even understand the statement even when someone else explains it hes one of them.I for one grew up in S.E DC then moved to landover so i do know the people there,Ounce again listen to the words.Another words theres alot of A holes that go to PLO from all over get it now


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Huntsman*

read between the lines just say it and i will give ya something back your not exspecting yeah huntsman read what i said THE PARK you cant even read what you wrote that was my statement THE PARKthe guys from landover and delaware were good people unlike some that go to that PARK GET IT NOW


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> read between the lines just say it and i will give ya something back your not exspecting yeah huntsman read what i said THE PARK you cant even read what you wrote that was my statement THE PARKthe guys from landover and delaware were good people unlike some that go to that PARK GET IT NOW


LOL, dude you're a joke. You don't even understand wtf you wrote and you're trying to tell me to understand your idiocy. It doesn't bother me that you may be borderline ignorant or just a sibling child. I can definitely understand and read what I wrote but as it seems you can not and will not admit that your statement was fck'd^. But it's all gravy.... fish on cleatus fish on... Carry on shipwreck and keep the reports a coming... lol

Oh, and btw don't send me pm's talk'n shat if you can't say it on the board then don't send me garbage... Tells me just what kinda person you are and confirms to me that your statement matches your intelligence... both low...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

.


Bass_n_stuff said:


> heres a prime example of the type of people that go to plo the guy cant even understand the statement even when someone else explains it hes one of them.I for one grew up in S.E DC then moved to landover so i do know the people there,Ounce again listen to the words.Another words theres alot of A holes that go to PLO from all over get it now


I guess bc I was raised in PG county I know the mentality of all the people within the county... Complete BS...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Sounds like someone needs a timeout and become open minded*

Someone needs to allow another thier first amendment rights, and allow them to say what they desire, and also to stop trying to analyze anothers post.Life is better lived, if one allows others to live and let live.:fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*whats up bay*

yeah obviously he cant understand plain English than tries to talk s people like this need to find other things to do besides sit at home on the box.Oh did i tell u my mom is half african american whooops there goes your race card not u Bayfisher


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Oh huntsman*

Most know me on here and beleive me i will be the first to bring it.i will say it on here to your face and any other way you want it


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

u may fool your mind but u can't fool your hart : very sad


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Can't we all just get along?..... Take a chill pill.... bait up and cast!!

LOL :


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

settle this on the field and see who can cast the furthest.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*Hey huntsman read between this line*

STOP BEING A JACK ASS. GET OFF YOUR SOAP BOX AND STOP ACTING LIKE YOU JUST SAVED THE HONOR OF EVERYBODY FROM LANDOVER.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Am I going to have to close this thread?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Am I going to have to close this thread?


TYU Sandflea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

You know I wonder if any of you all forgot one of the main rules of this board "Don't be a jerk"

If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow guys this thread is rediculous.I'm sure u ppl arguing are over 18. I'm 17 and I don't argue over the internet. There's no point nothing gets accomplished other than the other individual getting more mad. Why don't we all post our reports receive positive feedback or help and catch some damn fish. Let people post wat they want and if its offensive or vulgar thas wut we got sandflea for  go catch fish and argue over who's fish is bigger lol


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

scorpioreno said:


> STOP BEING A JACK ASS. GET OFF YOUR SOAP BOX AND STOP ACTING LIKE YOU JUST SAVED THE HONOR OF EVERYBODY FROM LANDOVER.


It's quite funny that you both keep tell'n me to read btw the lines and I never made that statement, so who can't freak'n read. Anyways, not on a soapbox cleatus. As ole Bayfish stated 1st amd right and I commented so there be it. Now, plz let's get off your box of tampons. Fish on Fish on Fish on.... This is absolutely hilarious...

FLea go ahead and close it down, just added two to my ignore list...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hey flea*

yeah flea close this one down im sorry for even posting a comment to ignorance and as far as casting distance lets do it some time.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> Most know me on here and beleive me i will be the first to bring it.i will say it on here to your face and any other way you want it



From your few posts I know you to be a trouble make and not worth
the time of day. Enjoy your time here because I have seen folks
like you come and go for years now.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

WHO GIVES A S**T.:fishing: JUST GOOOOOOOOO FISHING........


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Crappie that's the best thing I've heard on this forum yet


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*yeh crappie*

its a damn shame crappie is one of my best friends LOL im not the trouble ass that guy is the one trying to make things racial i just stood up for myself which some of you spineless guys don't


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*we need all to get along, on here, and out there*

Its a reflection of character (a mirror) how we carry ourselves as to the utmost respect to others posts.Remember, a concious has a long term foothold when online, and how we do out there fishing. I always try to leave a good taste when addressing others here, because many always remember, and that reflects on our character.:fishing:
That isnt soapbox, just ethical reasoning.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

BAYFISHER said:


> Its a reflection of character (a mirror) how we carry ourselves as to the utmost respect to others posts.Remember, a concious has a long term foothold when online, and how we do out there fishing. I always try to leave a good taste when addressing others here, because many always remember, and that reflects on our character.:fishing:
> That isnt soapbox, just ethical reasoning.


Wow... B/F more please!!!!opcorn:


----------

